# 6 month old pygmy goat cant stand!!



## 11langenkamp_w (Jul 17, 2013)

The young goat had diahhera really bad so we called the vet out yesterday it has coccidous     vet said she would be ok just give her 2 cc of corid a day and then some nacxel just for today. I did so and the goat seems really weak. What should I do? Its hitting close to 100 degrees here we have fresh water and fan on. thanks


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2013)

She needs fluids replenished.

Start by drenching her with a mixture of gelatin (Jello) powder mixed with with enough gatorade / pedialyte to liquify every 4 hours until the diarrhea stops.  That will slow the diarrhea and provide some electolytes.  If she's drinking water on her own, then dump an entire bottle of pedialyte into 1 gallon of water or use goat electrolytes in the water.

2 cc (ml) of CoRid for a 6 month pygmy is too small of a dose.

Here's the proper dosing for CoRid:
CoRid 9.6% Liquid (undiluted) 2.5 ml per 10# for 5 days
or
CoRid 20% Powder  2.2 g powder to 12 ml water per 20# for 5 days


----------

